# cross species snakes?



## Tomshady (Aug 14, 2013)

how many are out there 

i just heard of turbo corns (bull snake x corn) is it real?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Yup. Corns can interbreed and produce fertile young with all new-world ratsnakes, milks, kings, bulls and gophers.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

python hybrids are amazing and i think last year someone crossed a boa with a yellow anaconda


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Boa constrictors crossed with parrots produce feather boas


----------



## Willofallsnakes (Aug 14, 2013)

The pet shop I go to has a corn x gopher and corn x pine and produces hatchlings at least twice a year look fantastic


----------

